# Movkin Disguiser Hidden USB Port



## Gadgetboy

Hi Guys

While surfing the net i came across this interesting video, apparently the Movkin Disguiser does have a USB port although it be hidden. My question is, has anyone played around with this mod or actually used the port?
I know it cant be used for charging but maybe there is upgrade firmware available?
Anyone else have this mod?


----------



## Foxdroft

This was my first actual decent mod but lasted me three months and got the inevitable weak battery error rendering this device useless needles to say the place I bought it from did not want to help at all. There is a usb hidden inside easy to get to. I wanted to change the chipset as the mod itself even though its massive for a 18650 is a great device but cant find the chipset anywhere and they have gone out of business.
Have you gotten any luck?


----------

